# Dover/Calais/Northern France - any weather update?



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Like many on here we are departing (hopefully!) within the next week, heading for Spain.

Are there any updates you know off from Dover or Calais about the port being closed or major routes shut in northern France?

Are there any websites we can monitor the situation from? Checked the Port of Dover site but it gives little useful information out. Metcheck forecasts don't look promising!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Roads*

A26 open B-I-L got to Calais, waiting over 3 hours for Chunnel.

I would not panic

TM


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>> This << is quite a good one, although the ten day forecast seems to have shrunk to five. :roll:

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Roads*



teemyob said:


> A26 open B-I-L got to Calais, waiting over 3 hours for Chunnel.I would not panicTM


You might be there till 2010 Teemyob.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Roads*



raynipper said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > A26 open B-I-L got to Calais, waiting over 3 hours for Chunnel.I would not panicTM
> ...


My Brother-In-Law is in Calais awaiting chunnel, why you say that Ray?

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

News midday Sunday (today) says trains might be cancelled till after Christmas. And we know what that means......  

Ray.
p.s. sorry TM thought it wuz you.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Trains*



raynipper said:


> News midday Sunday (today) says trains might be cancelled till after Christmas. And we know what that means......
> 
> Ray.
> p.s. sorry TM thought it wuz you.


Is that Eurostar or Eurotunnel?

UK News says that Eurostar will not clear any backlog until 2010.

Going to try google.fr

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't know for sure but judging by the 20 miles of parked trucks on the M2 it's both TM.

Ray.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Its giving plus temparatures and rain for the route from boxing day. on Metchecks 7 day forcast for Biaritz and similar for Burgos which i know is off route but not much.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Blimey, they are all DISRUPTED now..... Ray.

Latest Public Transport Incidents : Total 7, Cleared 0 Last updated: 20th December 2009 at 13:27 
1  6 0 0 0 0 0 
Location Incident Report 
Ld Lines - - disrupted Disruption due to adverse weather to train services through the Channel Tunnel, and to ferry services to and from Dover.

Last updated: 20th December 2009 at 13:05, started: 19th December 2009 
Eurotunnel - - disrupted Disruption at Folkestone due to earlier broken down train at Calais. Check with operator before travelling.

Last updated: 20th December 2009 at 13:24 
Sea France - - disrupted Disruption between Dover and Calais due to adverse weather conditions.

Last updated: 20th December 2009 at 10:12, started: 19th December 2009 
Norfolk Line - - disrupted Disruption between Dover and Dunkerque due to adverse weather conditions and heavy rain.

Last updated: 20th December 2009 at 10:12, started: 19th December 2009 
P and O Ferries - - disrupted Disruption between Dover and Calais due to adverse weather conditions.

Last updated: 20th December 2009 at 10:12, started: 19th December 2009 
Dfds Seaways - - disrupted Disruption between Harwich and Esbjerg due to adverse weather conditions.

Last updated: 20th December 2009 at 12:48 
Stena Line - - unknown Disruption between Harwich and Hook of Holland due to adverse weather conditions.

Last updated: 20th December 2009 at 13:07


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A quick quote from the P&O webpage...

Dover-Calais

This is the update for 11h00 on Sunday 20th December 2009

All sailings are running to schedule with space available.

Tourist and Freight traffic is currently queuing into the port of Dover so please allow additional journey time.

*Tourist traffic is allowed to leave the Port of Calais via the following routes A26 and there is a weight restriction of 7.5 tons on the A16 to Dunkirk and N 42 to St Omer so only passable for cars. The motorway to Boulogne remains closed.

Freight traffic arriving in Calais from Dover is being parked up until the roads have cleared.*

Glad we're going Harwich - Hoek instead on Tuesday.

Pete


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

try this for the uk see here
and this for france see here
chapter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Eurotunnel*

Eurotunnel Travel Update
*********************

Folkestone to Calais

Eurotunnel Shuttle services are currently running, but very heavy traffic levels throughout the day (the residue from the incidents with broken down Eurostar trains on Friday night) means that the Folkestone Terminal has been at saturation point for several hours.

Customers without a booking for travel between 18:00 on Monday 21st December and 09:00 on Tuesday 22nd December are advised NOT to make their way to Eurotunnel as they will NOT be able to travel. Please call our Contact Centre on 08443 35 35 35 from 08:00 on Tuesday 22nd December, to re-arrange your booking to an alternative date.

Please note that day trip bookings have been cancelled for travel on Monday 21st and Tuesday 22nd.

Eurotunnel apologises to customers for extended delays during these difficult times.

Please refer back to our website after 09:00 for further updates.

Calais to Folkestone

Customers without a booking for travel between 18:00 on Monday 21st December and 09:00 on Tuesday 22nd December are advised NOT to make their way to Eurotunnel as they will NOT be able to travel. Please call our Contact Centre on 0810 63 03 04 from 09:00 (local time) on Tuesday 22nd December, to re-arrange your booking to an alternative date.

Please note that day trip bookings have been cancelled for travel on Monday 21st and Tuesday 22nd.

Eurotunnel apologises to customers for extended delays during these difficult times.

Please refer back to our website after 09:00 for further updates.


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Road Problems*

My thanks to Zebedee and Chapter for their website pointers. I have put them into my Favourites listing.

Happy Christmas and a safe journeys.


----------

